# Fs: TiVO Premiere HD Series 4 DVR with Lifetime Service (Dual Tuner - TCD746500)



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

TiVO Premiere HD Series 4 DVR with Lifetime Service (Dual Tuner - TCD746500)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321198156705


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you're only going to do Buy It Now anyway you should post it in the Buyer/Seller Area instead and see if you can get a buyer outside of eBay and avoid all the fees.


----------



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Dan... I'll do that. I didn't realize that section was there.


----------

